# build your own extractor - worth it to make?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HONEY-EXTRACTOR...8QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

anyone have any feedback on whether this would be worthwhile to try and build? any experience using it? what do you think?

I've got 3 hives, 2 of which should have honey for collection this year. Not planning to have more than 4 hives in the future.

thanks
Cathy


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

There are similar plans on different bee sites for free.

I haven't tried any of them. I have a used stainless steel one I bought for a hundred dollars.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

can anyone recommend the best/easiest do-it-yourself extractor and capping collector and provide links? that would be incredibly helpful!!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

"All this seems obvious enough, and yet time after time I have seen novice beekeepers, as soon as they had built their apiaries up to a half dozen or so hives, begin to look around for an extractor. It is as if one were to establish a small garden by the kitchen door, and then at once begin looking for a tractor to till it with. Unless then, you have, or plan eventually to have, perhaps fifty or more colonies of bees, you should try to resist looking in bee catalogs at the extractors and other enchanting and tempting tools that are offered and instead look with renewed fondness at your little pocket knife, so symbolic of the simplicity that is the mark of every truly good life." --Richard Taylor, The Comb Honey Book

I had between two and seven hives for 26 years before I bought an extractor. I held out until I could afford a 9/18 radial powered one and I'm glad I did. Crush and strain is easier and no messier than extracting.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm#crushandstrain


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Like Iddee said there are plans for free on different bee sites or just do a goggle search for a homemade extracter.

With future plans of only 4 colonies a two frame hand crank model is all you need. Watch craigs list and E bay for them. there also some cheaper plastic models for less than $300. from bee suppliers.

Many a club has an extractor they loan out to members also, look into that source.

While crush and strain is cheap & easy to do it does cut down on the amount of honey you can collect each year. Every year the girls have to draw comb as/before they can fil lit.

Capping collector are as easy as a storage tub, a screen rack, and a valve to drain out the strained honey from the caps. You can get a good Idea on how to build one from the pictures in a bee suppliers catolog which can be seen on line.

 Al


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Here are some plans for a build-your-own:
http://www.voiceofthehive.com/VotH/15_1_Voice_of_the_Hive-Roll_Your_own_Extractor.htm

But, I agree with Al:


> Many a club has an extractor they loan out to members also, look into that source.


I have a local supplier of bees & equipment who loan out an extractor to their regular customers. I also have beekeeping friends with extractors.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Glory Bee Foods; www.gabees.com
2 frame hand crank plastic extractor $125.95

3 frame hand crank stainless extractor $281.95

Of course the shipping is extra.

 Al


----------

